# A123 20ah 24V 8S assembly Kits for 24V electric bike vehicles battery pack



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $33.60*
End Date: Sunday Jun-29-2014 22:16:57 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $33.60
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

